# Breeders in England?



## Isabel (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello, I'm new and although I did ask about breeders in my "introduce yourself" thread, I thought I would post a thread here. My family has been researching maltese for a little over a year and we've decided that we are ready to get one some time soon. However, as this is a major decision we want to research it thoroughly and wait for the right puppy for us.

Is there anyone who can put me in contact with any breeders in the South of England? My family lives in the London area (in Teddington if that helps!) but we wouldn't mind traveling however far as this dog will be a living breathing part of the family. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Isabel! Welcome to SM.
I am sorry that I don't know any breeders in England, but we do have some U.K. and European members - hopefully you will have some replies soon.
Is there a Kennel Club Group there? Similary to the American Kennel Club - AKC - that we have here? The AKC has breeder groups, and the American Maltese Association keeps a list of breeders. I am wondering if there is something similar there that might be of help.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a breeeder/friend from the UK but she is now in Spain. I know she could direct you to the right people though as she still breeds & shows & all her family live in the UK so she keeps up--even goes to Crufts. I got a special girl from her yrs. ago. PM me if you haven't found one & I will ask her for you or give you her info. She is a gem.
When I was trying to get a maltese in the UK it wasn't easy. I had to join the Kennel Club & get to know the best breeders. I started out by going to tons of shows. They are pretty particular when they give a pup out so you need to show them who you are before they trust you.


----------



## Dembery (May 12, 2014)

Hi re the UK breeders. If you look on Pets for you website then you will see what dogs are for sale. But be careful as there are some people that are saying they have certain types of dogs but they are mixed breed etc. then check to see if they are KC registered. Or look on the kennel club website to check who has puppies for sale. Hope it helps.


----------

